# Best Xmas Present Ever...........



## gcampbell (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a new set of Wiper Blades for Christmas.
I think they might be too big because they hang over the edges a little,
but I don't care. They work great and I would have to say that they are
the only blades I have ever had that I actually like to watch working.

Call me crazy, but lately I have been driving around non-stop with them
on.

I've even been pulled over and the cop asked to go for a ride so he
could watch them work.

They were outrageously expensive, but safety is my main concern and like
I said, they work great.

]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't you find they leave a smear in the middle?


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i wonder if it gets confusing when driving down the mersy tunnel :lol:

good one


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Washer jet?

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: can you get any more


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Perhaps set up a GB???


----------

